# محشي ورق عنب وكرمب مصري روعة



## amalhayaty (12 أكتوبر 2011)

متميزون بعمل المحاشي طعم في غاية الروعة

محشي ورق عنب 60 ريال

محشي كرمب 60 ريال

محشي كوسة 60 ريال

محشي بذنجان60 ريال

محشي بطاطا 50 ريال

وأيضا الكشري 30 ريال

الطلب قبل الموعد بيومين



















​


----------



## amalhayaty (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: محشي ورق عنب وكرمب مصري روعة*

استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## amalhayaty (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: محشي ورق عنب وكرمب مصري روعة*

الله اكبر ولله الحمد


----------

